

Disabling SSL renegotiation is a crutch, not a fix   - bensummers
http://blog.ivanristic.com/2010/10/disabling-ssl-renegotiation-is-a-crutch-not-a-fix.html

======
cperciva
I disagree. SSL renegotiation is something which should never have existed in
the first place. We'd be better off if the TLS working group had removed
renegotiation from the standard rather than trying to fix it.

If you want new keys, open a new connection.

